# Ball instant pectin?



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Making strawberry jam. Bought ball instant pectin. Can we use that the same as SurJell regular pectin. Didn't realize it was for"freezer jam".


Not in the mood (or condition) to drive back to walmart this evening. 

We are giving it a try. But just wanted info to see what others might know..


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I've used it before via the directions on the box for freezer jam, but not for regular. It works really well for freezer jam though. I don't know how it would be otherwise.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

We tried a batch. We saw this difference as we were putting it in the jars. The jam was starting to set very quickly. I think it will be fine, but running to wally world this morning to get the SurJelll, we know how it works with this recipe. We have 40 pounds of berries sitting on the counter we need to process today.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I accidentally (well on purpose) bought several packages of the that on sale with coupons, so they were free. Then noticed when I got home it wasn't the regular type. I called the 800 number and was told NO, it won't work for jam or jelly that is waterbathed and not put in the fridge or freezer. I haven't tried it for that reason. How did yours come out?


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Haven't tried it yet. It set up really fast, so who knows how it will turn out. I am going to have to just open a jar and try it. All of them sealed so we didn't have failure to try out.


----------

